# My first goat



## KleinsCoop (May 25, 2014)

We just got our first goat yesterday. She is a 2 year old saanen we purchased from the Amish. She just had the kid taken from her so we are currently milking her. We named her "Gertie".

She has only one horn on her head and has a little beard. Is that normal? She also has very little teats making it hard to milk her. But I just love her! 

She makes good milk! We milk her every 12 hours. 8 AM and 8 PM. This is like my dream come true! 

My issue: She only responds to my husband. She lets me milk her and walk her on a lead if he is around. If I'm alone, she runs away.

Hubby goes back to work on Tuesday and I will be responsible for the morning milking. I'm scared because she doesn't seem to be taking to me well. 

I've sat with her, given her treats, petted her, milked her, but she just won't come to me. What can I do? I need to do this on my own and I'm scared she won't let me milk her.

I know nothing about goats other than a close friend and the local Amish giving advice to me. Any words of encouragement?


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 25, 2014)

just continue to spend as much time as possible around her. Handle her as much as possible.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 25, 2014)

Beard is normal.
Looking at your picture, the horn she has is a "scur"  which mean she was disbudded but part of the horn was missed.  As long is it isn't curving back into her head it isn't a problem.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 26, 2014)

Does she have another goat friend? If not I would recommend getting her one.

Maybe you can pen her up at night so she's easy to catch in the morning and then let her out after milking and when your husband comes home he can catch her in the evenings to milk.


----------



## larryj57 (May 27, 2014)

I agree ,she needs another goat to "herd" with.


----------



## KleinsCoop (May 27, 2014)

She was very feisty last night at milking time. Gave us a lot of trouble. I milked her pretty much by myself yesterday morning, but last night she wanted no parts of it.

Today, she ran from me in her pen and wouldn't even get on her milking stand. I don't understand because she was so good yesterday morning. 

Now she is out on her lead knocking over her buckets and making a lot of commotion. Could she be angry or not feeling well?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 27, 2014)

Has she been "tied" before? if not, she may not understand. Or she might not feel safe. Does she have shelter to hide in without getting tangled? If you find another goat friend for her that is calmer and friendly towards you, even if it just a baby, she might be more inclined to "like" you...they are insanely jealous if someone else might be getting treats, pets, anything nice.....

Start by trying to bribe her. Most goats will eventually be able to be bribed and that is so  much easier than trying to force things. Corn chips, a little grain, raisens, bananas......


----------



## KleinsCoop (May 27, 2014)

larryj57 said:


> I agree ,she needs another goat to "herd" with.





ragdollcatlady said:


> Has she been "tied" before? if not, she may not understand. Or she might not feel safe. Does she have shelter to hide in without getting tangled? If you find another goat friend for her that is calmer and friendly towards you, even if it just a baby, she might be more inclined to "like" you...they are insanely jealous if someone else might be getting treats, pets, anything nice.....
> 
> Start by trying to bribe her. Most goats will eventually be able to be bribed and that is so  much easier than trying to force things. Corn chips, a little grain, raisens, bananas......




No, she hadn't been tied before. As far as we know she has always lived in a barn with about 10 other goats. We bought her from the local Amish. My husband just kind of jumped on the decision to buy her. She is going to see the vet next week for a check up because I want to make sure she is healthy!

She has a pen with shelter and I also move her around the yard on a lead for now. We're in the process of fencing her in a nicer area. As I said before, my husband brought her home without much notice. 

I do believe she may be lonely. Our German shepherd cuddles with her all day! She seems to like that. And the kids and I like to go out and play with her, give her some treats and get her used to us.

We discussed getting a doeling to be her friend for now. I think she's had a rough life. Hopefully as time progresses, she'll straighten up. I do enjoy having goats, but she is just...challenging!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 28, 2014)

Challenging..... LOL!

Goats are the naughty children of the animal world! ...(in case you missed that memo)... 

They really are challenging and they really are the naughty children, but oh they make me laugh! They are wonderful if you don't mind the extra challenges.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 28, 2014)

Definitely in need of another goat friend for her, also if she has not been tied before then it can be rough the first few times. Challenging is definitely one way to describe these lively inquisitive naughty children. Age does not discriminate either! LOL. I have a 15 wk old Nigerian doe, Poppit, who should have been named Houdini. She finds a new way out of the pen everyday. Love all my goats to pieces and wouldn't trade having them a part of my life. They give me something to look forward to everyday.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 28, 2014)

You definitely need another goat.  She needs a goat companion.  She will get sad.  Milk production will go down.


----------



## goatgurl (May 28, 2014)

Give her time to get use to all the changes in her life, just continue to love on her, feed her treats and milk her and she will get use to it all.  Questions like, did the former owners milk her or let her raise her kids?  What do you feed her at milking time?  I have a couple of does that kick like fools if they are out of food while on the milk stand but will stand quietly if they are eating.  Could she be sore from milking if you are new at it and so is she?  Good luck!   She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## KleinsCoop (May 28, 2014)

She was so much better this morning! She let me milk her with no drama. I played with her in the yard before tying her up. 

She doesn't like my 7 year old daughter. At all. I think it's because she is too loud and quick moving for Gertie's liking. She always runs away when she sees Kylee coming. But she did milk by hand the other night and did very well.


----------



## KleinsCoop (May 28, 2014)

The Amish said they didn't bother milking her much because of her small and outward facing teats. It is tricky due to her anatomy. 

The poor girl is so skinny and we feed her as much as she will eat. Which isn't much. She eats grass in the field, oats, grain and I give her some little treats for when she's on the milking stand. 

I personally feel she has had it rough and we want to give her a better life. 

She loves our chickens and our dog. I couldn't believe how quickly they became buddies!


----------



## goatgurl (May 28, 2014)

so glad she is doing better.   just continue to let her adjust and she will fit in with your family just fine.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful example of what appears to be a Saanen doe. Most dairy breeds of does will have some degree of a beard. I have a pure Alpine and she has a 6" long beard. The "horn" you referred to is called a scur and it is where the dehorning process wasn't thorough and some portion of horn re-grows. They are usually harmless but sometimes they can grow back into the skin causing pain and open wounds. I would just keep watch on it. You definitely need to get another goat as they are a very social animal with a hierarchy or pecking order and require the companionship of other goats. This man be why she is acting out.


----------



## hilarie (Jun 23, 2014)

Ditto what everyone's said about a companion.  The fact that she cuddles up with your dog may be the clue: she needs a buddy, and soon.  A young'un would be nice, or a wether (a neutered male).  The neutered males make great pets.  They're generally sweet, friendly (especially if they were hand raised) and good company for the girls. I adore my wether, Sweet William:


----------

